# Form 80 and External Checks - how long does it take?



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Visa 175 - Pakistani Application - Waiting for National and External security checks*

Hi,

I am a Pakistani citizen. I applied visa 175 in March 2011. 

Since November 1st 2011, my case is in awaiting for National and External security checks. 

How long does it take on average ?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

adeelijaz49 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Pakistani citizen. I applied visa 175 in March 2011.
> 
> ...


6+ months. mine took 14 months.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was going through this website and rarely found cases where people got National security checks in less than 10 months. Apart from 1 case where he got a clearance in 8 months.


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe it's like asking how long is a piece of string...but, I see from our friends on the forums who are coming from some high risk countries (Pakistan stands out), that external checks performed on applicants can take up to 13 months. 

I would like to assume that this is the exception, however, would like to understand from people who have had CO request Form 80:

How long from Form 80 being submitted (when requested by CO, not front loaded), until visa application, where all other requirements were met?

If you could share on:
Visa type:
Country of passport for both main and any secondary applicants:
Time taken from CO being submitted to visa application?


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

wondersworld said:


> Maybe it's like asking how long is a piece of string...but, I see from our friends on the forums who are coming from some high risk countries (Pakistan stands out), that external checks performed on applicants can take up to 13 months.
> 
> I would like to assume that this is the exception, however, would like to understand from people who have had CO request Form 80:
> 
> ...




My form 80 was requested by CO on 7/DEC/2011 and i submitted it the next day. It met on 4/June/2012.

Visa type: 176
Country of passport for both main and any secondary applicants: Pakistan
Time taken from CO being submitted to visa application? 7 days


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

sorry, but of a typo:

If you could share on:
Visa type:
Country of passport for both main and any secondary applicants:
Time taken from *FORM 80 *being submitted to visa application?


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Visa Type: 176
Country : India (for both main and secondary applicants)
Form 80 : Asked for both self and spouse (30 May 2012), submitted on 18 June 
Result : Needs IELTS for wife and PCC for self from overseas.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

According to the report by ANAO (Australian National Audit Office), visa security assessments average around 200 days, with the shortest on record being 4 days and longest being 900 days.

On the forums around 8-9 months or thereabouts seems pretty common for some HR countries.


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

I have noticed that there are detailed length of security checks. Is this with Pakistani applicants only?
Please update me with this?


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes it is just with Pakistanis


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

xubeynalym said:


> I have noticed that there are detailed length of security checks. Is this with Pakistani applicants only?
> Please update me with this?


Not only for Pakistan, according to a MARA consultant, pak, afghan and Iran applicants are facing lengthy security checks.


----------



## Faraz82 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lets share my experience as well, I lodged my application onshore VB 886 in Jul 2009, due to various priority changes, my application kept getting delayed. Finally got re-assessment done in Aug 2011, got case officer 19-Oct -2011, since then external checks are in process. It's gonna be 10 months on 19 of Aug, still don't know how long it'll take. I though onshore applicant's check is done quicker than offshore but it's not the case here. However my friends got done in 9 months, anyone wants the share their experience, in regards to security check?
Regards


----------



## Faraz82 (Aug 13, 2012)

ACS Re-Assessment done and acknowledged by DIAC on 19 of Aug 11
got Case officer 19-Oct-2011, form 80 was asked submitted same day
still awaiting for external checks


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Faraz82 said:


> ACS Re-Assessment done and acknowledged by DIAC on 19 of Aug 11
> got Case officer 19-Oct-2011, form 80 was asked submitted same day
> still awaiting for external checks


Well this is really long time. I was also asked by CO to submit Form 80 on 29th May 2012. I got if filled up and signed by myself and my wife, but somehow I missed to upload them. Don't know how I coppied them to the already uploaded files folder. 

I was to get CoNC from Singapore Police which the CO acknowledged receving on 2nd August 2012. She wrote that she is only waiting for Form 80s. I was really angry with myself because I thought it will take atleast another couple of months before I get any result. I uploaded the forms on 3rd August and on 6th August 2012 I got the grant email.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> I have noticed that there are detailed length of security checks. Is this with Pakistani applicants only?
> Please update me with this?


We are standing out ...Isn't it? :eyebrows:

Actually, the delay in the checks is not caused by DIAC, they ask independent agencies to complete the checks.


----------



## Faraz82 (Aug 13, 2012)

It is quite pathetic, it's the precious time wasted, whoever is performing and maintaining these checks should take into account the time they are taking. Just about every decision of life is dependent on this application.
Last week friday I was asked to some more info such as province of birth for all siblings and wife, description of employers, relationship between me and contact in Aus which was my friend and finally how did I supported myself since leaving school till now
I thought external checks were completed thats why I am asked aforesaid question, but CO said still external checks are going on, when I asked about further estimated time for processing, 
It is annoying and stressful


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> Not only for Pakistan, according to a MARA consultant, pak, afghan and Iran applicants are facing lengthy security checks.


Add Bangladesh to that list


----------

